# the terrible twins, last chance to see them! (bengals)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

The terrible Twins go to there new homes on sat, its been quite odd as Ive kept them for a extra 4 nearly 5weeks, never kept a kitten so long, people normally want to pick them up asap lol!! 

Its going to be really weird as they are part of the family now, I feel quite upset now!!  At least they are going together which is the best thing, I do love it when they do, last chance to see them, pics taken about 30mins ago! after 30mins of attacking my foot and running off, hiding running back and smacking it, haha!! they do have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhh -Bye bye gorgeous kitties. Have a lovely life in your new home :thumbup:
I'm sure you'll miss them TB :frown:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im actually quite upset, bit more than usual as ive had them for so long! They are sooo loving and real characters, the little girls sleeps on my chest and does a little meow when she wants a cuddle, its so cute  the boy is nutty, and if chicken is on the menu....all claws are out haha! they growl stamp theit paws so funny!  taught they to 'take nicely' and she nearly bit my finger off!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww they are very cute


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby they are gorgeous and you have done a wonderful job Their new family are going to be so pleased, they sound perfect just what you want from 2 naughty kittens:thumbup: It would be nice to see how they get on in their new abode I hope the new family send you pics of their progress:thumbup:

Angie xx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I really dont know why but I can never see your pics 

Maybe thats not a bad thing though.....means I cant slobber over the pics :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww thanks  hopefully will get loadsa piccis!  

i dont know whay you cant see them!!! maybe its your comp???


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Such great wee models  Sure they'll have their new slaves eating out their little paws in jig time


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol i tihnk they will, the lady has twins to, so now she has 2 sets of twins 1 boy & 1 girl and then the kittens 1 boy & 1 girl


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are stunners. 

I have a kitten here who we have held onto whilst the new owners are having some work done in the house - so she has been with us nearly four weeks longer and you do get so attached. She is going to a wonderful home but parting will be sad.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they went yesterday, was a real storm out....tried to get them to stay and sit it out haha 

they little boy & girl were so sweet aswell really love cats so im mega happy, i cried when they went, the house so SO quiet and seemed SO empty, i went online and started looking for my new kittens to be........not found one though!


----------

